# Boarding near Olds Collage Alberta?



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any good boarding stables near Olds Collage in Alberta?

Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Will you be attending the College or just just moving to Olds? I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be going to the college.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've contacted someone from that area and await a response. aha! I just googled Olds Alberta riding stables then in the menu went to the equinenow site and 4 or 5 popped up. North 40 Ranch ..... Olds Alberta 180 per mo.*Olds, Alberta T4H 1P5, Canada* (0 miles)Training: We break colts, train horses, provide riding lessons to intermediate. Rate: $35/hr.*Services*Boarding, Horseback Riding, Lessons, Trails
*Breeds:* Morgan, Paint, Pinto, Quarter Horse, Thoroughbred
*Training:* All Around, Beginner, Breaking, Intermediate, Trail Riding, Western Pleasure


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds great! Thank you.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

There are lots of barn in the Olds area, what exactly are you looking for? 

Mane Attraction Stable 403 556-8537
Vonavet Stables 403 224-2662
Rock Spring Farm 403 335-4519 Home - Rockspring Farm
Horse Abode Boarding
Aces Training (owned run by the English instructor at the college, who is absolutely fabulous btw) http://acestraining.yolasite.com/

And there is also a ton of smaller private places without arenas, just depends on what you are looking for. When I went to Olds I boarded at Vonavet, I had a stallion at the time so I was needing something rather specific in terms of boarding, and they were able to provide it, whereas most of the other places wouldn't take stallions. Was a 10 or 15 minute drive from Olds, so it wasn't too bad. Mane Attraction is the closet to the college if you want something closer, only 5 min drive I think?

Hope this helps


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Im not in that area. I'm about 1 hour south of there, but I would suggest you take a look at kijiji for local ads. Good luck with your search.


----------

